# Cervelo Soloist Team sizing



## tasty (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi,

I'm looking for some sizing help. My dimensions are 188cm tall and 88cm inseam and I've been advised that the 58 frame is the best size fit for me. Unfortunately I don't have the luxury of taking one for a test ride so I'd be interested in what ye taller Soloist owners have to say.

Looking at the geometry it seems like a harse ride for longer spins, should I consider something more upright, again budget and lbs selection is poor, so am looking online. The seat-bar drop is my main concern with the Soloist as there dosen't seem to be much room for adding spacers to the stem.

Help/advice please.


----------



## guernica (Dec 31, 2007)

If you're set on the Soloist Team, then I'd say you've been given some good advice. I'm the exact same height as you but I don't know what my inseam is.

You get a fair bit of buzz through the frame but you forget about it because its comfort isn't affected detrimentally. I was insanely happy with my purchase, especially since I'd never really ridden a bike before this one. A few things still bother me, though they may be specific to me. For instance, I picked up cycling as cross training for rowing and am 88kg (194lbs) and I can flex the frame with almost no effort. I'm considering changing frames because of this, but I can't bring myself to part with the design. I'll probably opt for the SLC, but the Team holds up better than any bike I've seen in massive stacks. The Competitive Cyclist review of the bike is pretty damn accurate if you want to take a look.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

tasty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for some sizing help. My dimensions are 188cm tall and 88cm inseam and I've been advised that the 58 frame is the best size fit for me. Unfortunately I don't have the luxury of taking one for a test ride so I'd be interested in what ye taller Soloist owners have to say.
> 
> ...


You might consider going up one frame size raise the bars- if you can tolerate the other size increases. Also check out the Cervelo photo thread here at RBR. There are several pictures of Soloists with fairly high spacer stacks (don't know the length of the uncut steerer), and also upward angled stems- you can get rather silly looking stems with up to about a 45 degree angle if you want, as it's better to have a bike you can ride than one that looks good standing still. I don't have a Soloist, but I'm the market for a new bike, and the Team is at the top of my short list (today anyway). 

Don't you have a Cervelo dealer close enough that you can take a test ride? That would be the easiest way to tell. It would be awful to drop that much money on a bike and find you can't ride it more than 10 miles without a headache. And any dealer should help size and setup the bike for you. 

Note to Guernica: Take off your pants (not if you're at a public computer). Read the label. The second number is your inseam.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

tasty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for some sizing help. My dimensions are 188cm tall and 88cm inseam and I've been advised that the 58 frame is the best size fit for me. Unfortunately I don't have the luxury of taking one for a test ride so I'd be interested in what ye taller Soloist owners have to say.
> 
> ...


I was just over at the Cervelo web site, seeing if there was a spacer stack limit for the Soloist (just because I've seen pics of Soloists with high spacer stacks, doesn't mean it's something Cervelo condones) and it said that only their Wolf SL fork has a spacer stack limit. I believe the Soloist team has a Wolf CL fork, so you should be able to get the bars as high as you need.


----------



## rynoc (Jan 21, 2008)

*test ride team*

I'm looking at buying the soloist team this spring. At competitive cyclist, you can have them ship you a demo bike to your door to test for seven days. It costs $300 for the week, with the entire $300 going toward your new bike if you purchase one from them within the next 14 days. They also have a fit guide to help you decide what size to try. Like you, I have no cervelo dealer nearby, so I'm planning to take advantage of this deal once the weather is a little more predictable- better to be out $300 than $2000+ if it doesn't work out.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

$300 to test ride a bike seems like a rip to me. I would seek out a dealer even if you have drive all day to get there. There are other good options out there too so, be careful in thinking Cervelo is the cat's meow because, the Looks, Madones and Tarmacs are first rate bikes too.


----------



## Ocky (Jun 18, 2002)

California L33 said:


> You might consider going up one frame size raise the bars- if you can tolerate the other size increases. Also check out the Cervelo photo thread here at RBR. There are several pictures of Soloists with fairly high spacer stacks (don't know the length of the uncut steerer), and also upward angled stems- you can get rather silly looking stems with up to about a 45 degree angle if you want, as it's better to have a bike you can ride than one that looks good standing still. I don't have a Soloist, but I'm the market for a new bike, and the Team is at the top of my short list (today anyway).
> 
> Don't you have a Cervelo dealer close enough that you can take a test ride? That would be the easiest way to tell. It would be awful to drop that much money on a bike and find you can't ride it more than 10 miles without a headache. And any dealer should help size and setup the bike for you.
> 
> Note to Guernica: Take off your pants (not if you're at a public computer). Read the label. The second number is your inseam.


that is your inseam for pants/jeans....not for a fit on a bike. your inseam for cycling purposes should be firm against your crotch..

take a look at this, and they also happen to be a cervelo dealer...

http://www.all3sports.com/info_pages.php?pages_id=15


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ocky said:


> that is your inseam for pants/jeans....not for a fit on a bike. your inseam for cycling purposes should be firm against your crotch..


I guess it depends upon how tight you wear your pants 

Seriously, though, inseam is short for 'inner seam.' If someone wants to specify a different measurement for a common term they should come up with a different name for it- inseam plus 1" or 2cm, for instance. Inseams will vary with fashion trends (literally how tight you wear your pants and how much 'break' they have), but not by much. It should be a good starting point.


----------



## rynoc (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, $300 is a lot to test ride a bike. Before you say it is a rip consider the following:
- you get to have the bike for 7 days vs. an hour or two at most
- you can ride the bike on your home turf, so you can see how the bike performs on terrain you are already familiar with
- if you decide to purchase a bike (any bike) from them within 14 days after the 7 days are up, you get the full $300 credited to the purchase

For people that don't live in a big city with lots of good bike shops, this may be a good option.


----------

